# R8 orders USA



## bizguy4u (Apr 10, 2006)

Anybody got any info on USA ordering yet?
My New England dealer is claiming its a $10,000 non refundable deposit to get on the list!
Got to be dreaming!


----------



## RunningOfTheRings (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: R8 orders USA (bizguy4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bizguy4u* »_Anybody got any info on USA ordering yet?
My New England dealer is claiming its a $10,000 non refundable deposit to get on the list!
Got to be dreaming!









Dealers can demand anything they want.. if he wants $10k non refundable, then I'd say go to another dealer.. I can refer you to my dealer. $1-2k deposit, fully refundable at all times.


----------



## DBLFRVGNGN (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: R8 orders USA (bizguy4u)*

Initially the number of cars hitting the States will be so low compared to sold orders, its going to be ridiculous.
I'm not surprised at the 10k deposit, its still stupid- but the dealer is just trying to weed out the not so solid folks at this point.
Since we arent due to get the car over here until "Fall of 2007"... there's no solid info on Order Guides or pricing. I doubt we'll see pricing for quite some time. Audi will wait as long as they can to look at a lot of factors that will influence how they want (can) to price this car.
I imagine that this car will command a big chunk over MSRP for a good while...(for dealers that do that sort of thing).
Of course, i'm getting one for free for a year.








RB


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: R8 orders USA (DBLFRVGNGN)*

we will not start taking deposits or orders until we know our allocation next year.
Also every dealership will not qualify to be an R8 selling dealership. You have to meet a sales and service criteria to do so. You also have to put forth the money for the special tools for the car, training for 1-2 technicians and sales staff.
Audi says they WILL NOT sell these cars at any Audi dealership that is not a stand-alone building. i.e. if your Audi dealer is connected to a Porsche or VW then no R8 for you.


----------



## Pilon Pansy (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: R8 orders USA (ProjectA3)*

Interesting info. My local dealer is technically attached to Porsche however they told me they would allow for deposit $4,500 =( boo. Unfortunately they knew much less about the car than I did and basically did not wish to spend much time with me discussing the matter. They kept repeating S8 not R8. Ahh the madness. Winner Audi will have my deposit


----------



## DBLFRVGNGN (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: R8 orders USA (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_
You also have to put forth the money for the special tools for the car, training for 1-2 technicians and sales staff.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I sure hope the R8 training for sales is bigtime!!! I dont ask for much.... just 4-5 five days at Laguna Seca or something along those lines.















Bring on the R8!
RB


----------



## RunningOfTheRings (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: R8 orders USA (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_
Audi says they WILL NOT sell these cars at any Audi dealership that is not a stand-alone building. i.e. if your Audi dealer is connected to a Porsche or VW then no R8 for you.


I don't believe that. Some big time dealers out west have a lot of power with their brands, they're owned by names like Penske. Dealers like that will get anything they want.
Isn't Champion Audi/Porsche in Florida all under the same roof? Champion will guaranteed get R8 Allocations.
If a dealer got the RS6, and the new RS4.. they will most likely get the R8.


----------



## bizguy4u (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: R8 orders USA (RunningOfTheRings)*

I would agree on the Champion comment, and there are many more Porsche/Audi organizations in a like situation.
Just need to find a dealer who is realistic about getting on a list.
Once a firm delivery date is announced I dont believe anyone would object to a larger non refundable deposit against a specifically spec'd car!


----------



## IFIWASINMYVW (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: R8 orders USA (bizguy4u)*

I agree in part with ProjectA3 in that Audi will be very picky about where each car goes for now, possibly making some demands that seem unreasonable like not sending the car to certain dealerships in a shared environment.


----------



## ced (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: R8 orders USA (RunningOfTheRings)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RunningOfTheRings* »_

I don't believe that. Some big time dealers out west have a lot of power with their brands, they're owned by names like Penske. Dealers like that will get anything they want.
Isn't Champion Audi/Porsche in Florida all under the same roof? Champion will guaranteed get R8 Allocations.
If a dealer got the RS6, and the new RS4.. they will most likely get the R8.

Champion does have a free standing Audi only dealer in Coral Springs (only a little over a year old), I know cause i used to work there. Its a huge, state of the art dealer. if you ever get a chance i highly recommend stopping by and checking it out.


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: R8 orders USA (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_Audi says they WILL NOT sell these cars at any Audi dealership that is not a stand-alone building. i.e. if your Audi dealer is connected to a Porsche or VW then no R8 for you.

it will be interesting to see how this pans out... if I understand you, that means that Ohio's #1 Audi dealer, Fred Baker, which also sells Porsches, will not qualify?????? Baker has been the Ohio Audi sales leader for most if not all of the past 10+ years....
hey, aren't you the guy previously from Ohio? Cincy? Dayton?


----------



## GotKidz (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: R8 orders USA (sieben)*

Audi of Charlotte is doing $1,000 to get on the list and once one is confirmed in production, then it will be a $5,000 non refundable (good towards purchase of course). That is fair and they are still sticking to NO mark up.


----------



## offroad911 (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: R8 orders USA (GotKidz)*

With only 200 R8 units coming to the US in 2007, Audi can make virtually any demand they want of the dealer network. There will be requirements from Audi that R8 dealers have a factory trained R8 technician and a set of required R8 tools. Without these requirements being met, any dealer, no matter their size, will be locked out. The second requirement will be that R8 buyers have a purchase history of Audi automobiles. Cross over buyers, posers and brokers will be locked out for the first year at the very least. Just because your dealer takes your deposit does not mean you will be allowed to buy the R8 if you don't have a Audi buying history. Finally, the first R8 units will be allocated to showcase dealers with large unit allocations of Audi product. Small market dealers may not receive an R8 in the initial production launch of 200 first year R8's.


----------



## RunningOfTheRings (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: R8 orders USA (offroad911)*


_Quote, originally posted by *offroad911* »_With only 200 R8 units coming to the US in 2007, Audi can make virtually any demand they want of the dealer network. There will be requirements from Audi that R8 dealers have a factory trained R8 technician and a set of required R8 tools. Without these requirements being met, any dealer, no matter their size, will be locked out. The second requirement will be that R8 buyers have a purchase history of Audi automobiles. Cross over buyers, posers and brokers will be locked out for the first year at the very least. Just because your dealer takes your deposit does not mean you will be allowed to buy the R8 if you don't have a Audi buying history. Finally, the first R8 units will be allocated to showcase dealers with large unit allocations of Audi product. Small market dealers may not receive an R8 in the initial production launch of 200 first year R8's.

If true. I just want to make sure i get my V8 R8 before the V10 R8 comes out. I want to make sure I'm one of the few guaranteed a V10 model.


----------



## Xerxes (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: R8 orders USA (RunningOfTheRings)*

I'm not sure that the demand for the car after the 1st year or two will be all that great. Audi might end up pissing off a lot of prospective customers that won't come back.


----------



## offroad911 (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: R8 orders USA (Xerxes)*

Picking & choosing buyers hasen't hurt Ferrari...................and the R8 allocations will increase slightly the second and subsequent years, however th R8 will never be offered in the numbers we see in Porsche, BMW, Merc, ect. As a loyal Audi customer, I am pleased that they have a stratagy of allocation.


----------



## tradland (Mar 2, 2001)

*Re: R8 orders USA (bizguy4u)*

I am on the list at the Biggest dealer in NJ. i am 2 on the list through my Uncle he has owned 10 Audi's . He leases a A8L his wife has an A6 and daughter an A4 Avant. but i am thinkin of either reselling the car or backing out of the deal. I was expecting DSG in the R8 instead we get the complex E-Gear from the Gallardo. That may keep me off buyin the car all together untill the DSG is offered. E-Gear is very complex and expensive to service. I dont want to be payin $5,000-$7,000 every 6-10k miles for clutch replacement.


----------



## Paul96NSX (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: R8 orders USA (tradland)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tradland* »_I am on the list at the Biggest dealer in NJ. i am 2 on the list through my Uncle he has owned 10 Audi's . He leases a A8L his wife has an A6 and daughter an A4 Avant. but i am thinkin of either reselling the car or backing out of the deal. I was expecting DSG in the R8 instead we get the complex E-Gear from the Gallardo. That may keep me off buyin the car all together untill the DSG is offered. E-Gear is very complex and expensive to service. I dont want to be payin $5,000-$7,000 every 6-10k miles for clutch replacement.

You won't be getting the E-Gear from the Gallardo ... you will be getting a gearbox based on the E-Gear ... note the phrase "based on" ... however, Audi have (to the best of my recolection) said it is an evolution of the E-Gear and much improved because of this.
Yes, I know Audi own Lamborghini ... but the gearbox will be an Audi one ... not a Lamborghini one ... I think you will find it will be much kinder on clutches than the E-Gear set up in the Gallardo.
Besides ... for road use there is no real benefit in going for the R-Tronic ... so learn how to drive a manual ... enjoy the beauty that is the open gate on a manual ... save yourself some of your hard earned money ... and oh yes, keep the car 5kg lighter as well ...


----------



## Xerxes (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: R8 orders USA (offroad911)*


_Quote, originally posted by *offroad911* »_Picking & choosing buyers hasen't hurt Ferrari...................and the R8 allocations will increase slightly the second and subsequent years, however th R8 will never be offered in the numbers we see in Porsche, BMW, Merc, ect. As a loyal Audi customer, I am pleased that they have a stratagy of allocation.


True, but ferrari has offered cars of this caliber for years. For audi, this is a first--their target market hasn't been able to buy the kind of car they want from audi in the past.


----------



## tradland (Mar 2, 2001)

*Re: R8 orders USA (Xerxes)*

E-Gear gear box is not made by Lamborghini or Audi its a third party maker. The reality of driving in NYC rules out a 6-speed and my friend has the Gallardo and is replacing clutches every 6k. None of the Auto systems except for the DSG are easy on clutches. Trust me u will see Audi switch to DSG in a couple of years. I just dont want to be the ginea pig for Audi and a ton of people will buy the e-gear and complain that they eat clutches. What ever u want to call it E-Gear R-Gear SMG or F-1 or Cambriosca they are all manual gear boxes with computer acutated and hydrolic control for the clutch. Since its a mid enigine car and also based on the Gallardo a clutch replacement requires an engine out service. Ferrari F-1 Gearboxes eat clutches in about 6k miles and just go on the Ferrari forums and read how many people have had the Hydrolic pump for the clutch fail. 
The reality is if u live in Co or NM its good to have a 6-speed but in NYC u need an Auto trans i got rid of my last 6-speed the day i started driving in to work. Sitting in trafic with a manual gear box is not fun and i did it for a week then traded the car. 
I dont understand it DSG is a break through in Trans technology and the R8 is supposed to be a top of the line car for Audi why not give it the DSG. The Next Mitsubishi EVO is using the DSG gear box and its a $30k car.


----------



## Paul96NSX (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: R8 orders USA (tradland)*

I'm sure E-Gears eat clutches ... as do all similar style boxes presently ... but Audi are claiming the R-Tronic version is an improved design ... so ultimately only time will tell if it is easier on clutches in the long run.
Admitedly DSG style boxes are the route to go for auto boxes ... but apparently they were ruled out as far as the R8 goes ... probably to do with the overall driving experience not being what Audi wanted for the R8 when a DSG box was fitted ... I'm sure Audi will have tested a DSG box on at least one of the test mules.
I wouldn't have thought the R8 would be used as a daily driver on a route where stop start traffic jams are a regular occurance ... just my humble opinion you understand ... it's a car for driving ... not for crawling along in traffic ... but as the saying goes ... each to their own.
However, if you sit in traffic in an auto and do not switch it in to Neutral when you're stationairy you're either putting a strain on your brake discs (potentially warping them in the process) or you're putting a strain on your handbrake and associated mechanisms (potentially damaging wearing them out early too) ... not to mention the clutch will be wearing out as you sit their with your foot on the brake while the auto box is still in gear ... I suspect a lot of excessive clutch wear is caused by poor driving habits as opposed to poor design ... again ... just my humble opinion you understand.


----------



## tradland (Mar 2, 2001)

*Re: R8 orders USA (Paul96NSX)*

The R8 would not be for commuting but i guess you have never lived in NYC. We have traffic 24/7 almost i live in Staten Island and without traffic it should take me 20 min to Manhattan but it never takes me less then 1 hr 20 min cause of the traffic. I can go out late on a Fri night and sit in traffic for over an hour. I went to the city last month with my friends and was behind my friend in the Gallardo as we crawled up the FDR drive and damn i could smell that clutch.
And i dont see how the driving experience would be different in using a DSG vs the E-gear.


----------



## Paul96NSX (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: R8 orders USA (tradland)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tradland* »_The R8 would not be for commuting but i guess you have never lived in NYC. We have traffic 24/7 almost i live in Staten Island and without traffic it should take me 20 min to Manhattan but it never takes me less then 1 hr 20 min cause of the traffic. I can go out late on a Fri night and sit in traffic for over an hour.
Jeez ... that's not good ... makes me glad I don't have to drive in and out of NYC.
_Quote, originally posted by *tradland* »_I went to the city last month with my friends and was behind my friend in the Gallardo as we crawled up the FDR drive and damn i could smell that clutch.
Maybe he should put it in neutral while he is sat there not moving ... if he is the person you refer to who goes through a clutch in 6k miles ... it's hardly surprising if he's being lazy with his driving habits ... just remind him to use his flappy paddles a bit more ... that way he'll extend the life of his clutch and possibly prevent his brake discs warping ... it's just a flip or two of his paddles ... what would he rather do ... use the flaps on his steering column and replace his clutch every 10k miles ... or overheat his clutch and replace it every 6k miles ... not to mention the possible damage he is doing to his brake discs.
_Quote, originally posted by *tradland* »_And i dont see how the driving experience would be different in using a DSG vs the E-gear.
Admitedly in those kind of driving conditions it wouldn't really be any different ... but the DSG and E-Gear changes up and down through the gears are apparently different in feel when you're driving freely ... I can't speak from experience ... but Audi have said that the R-Tronic (an improvment over E-Gear) was preferred over a DSG style system ... not sure what the difference in driving feel is ... but there must be a reason for using R-Tronic instead of DSG ... and I would hope that it is not just financial.


----------



## DBLFRVGNGN (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: R8 orders USA (Paul96NSX)*

" I'm sure Audi will have tested a DSG box on at least one of the test mules."
I'd bet to the contrary Paul. The stuff i've read is that BorgWarner dropped the ball OR that a DSG gbox would have cost way to much for such a low production car.
I'm thinking there wasnt any prelim dsg R8's rolling around.
I would think that if Audi couldve done the R8 with DSG, they sure would have. 
RB


----------



## Paul96NSX (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: R8 orders USA (DBLFRVGNGN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DBLFRVGNGN* »_I'd bet to the contrary Paul. The stuff i've read is that BorgWarner dropped the ball OR that a DSG gbox would have cost way to much for such a low production car.
... ... ...
If that is the case ... then they've done more than just ... 'drop the ball' ... ruling something out due to cost is unfortunate ... not bothering to test something, or at least conduct design studies into it ... well that's a whole other kind of mistake! ... if that is the case ... BorgWarner needs a solidly swung size 12 boot aimed squarely at his backside!
Mind you ... being a Brit ... and a manual driver owner ... it's not something that will concern me as I'll be going for the manual anyway ... no point in having the R-Tronic as it won't really make much difference to my driving as I'll only take it onto the track once or twice once it's been nicely run in and serviced.


----------



## tradland (Mar 2, 2001)

*Re: R8 orders USA (Paul96NSX)*

Dont forget 99% of all American Drivers dont even have an idea on how to drive a Manual Gearbox. Most people who buy the High-end cars like Masers and Ferrari's and Lambo's have no clue they buy it for the label and the bling factor. My dads friend just bought a new Maser Quatroporte for his wife. Its the new now car. Then he comes to my house and we were having dinner and he complains that his wife killed the clutch already i told him do u realise its not an Auto gearbox with a torque converter. He had no clue. His wife was using it like a regular Auto. His salesman did not even hint it was a manual. Thats why Maserati is putting in a Real Auto in the New Quatroporte. Most people hear Auto shift and think its an Auto trans. On our side of the pond 99.5% of all cars are Automatic with Torque Converter so thats what people are expecting.


----------



## DBLFRVGNGN (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: R8 orders USA (Paul96NSX)*

I'm sure that Audi knew/knows that DSG is the absolute best option to have on ..... every car they build, especially the R8. But i'd just assume they looked at the dollars and cents of it and it didnt pencil out.
I dont know why it wouldnt tho, couldnt they've built one unit that would have covered R8 V8 and V10 and the Gallardo?
RB


----------



## tradland (Mar 2, 2001)

*Re: R8 orders USA (DBLFRVGNGN)*

I dont think its a money issue that E-Gear box is pretty expensive prob more then the DSG which is used in other Audi's they prob just wanted to rush the car out and using an exhisting drive train combo speeded up development. Watch 1-2 years down the line they will switch over to DSG and all those peeps who bought the early E-Gear cars will be screwed. Its always like that new model comes out then they make improvements.


----------



## DBLFRVGNGN (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: R8 orders USA (tradland)*

I can believe that too.
There was rumor that the car was going to be 6 speed manny only for a good while, the e-gear sorta showed up fairly close to the Paris show.
I'd imagine that you are right on re: DSG coming in a short while... maybe with the V10 engine?
DSG goooooood.
RB http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## tradland (Mar 2, 2001)

*Re: R8 orders USA (DBLFRVGNGN)*

They will prob switch to DSG for both the V-8 and the V-10. Dont forget Audi is in the buisness of selling cars. They will give it the DSG so all the people who have the E-Gear cars can go trade them in and get a DSG model.
Its always been like that never buy a car the first year or 2 they tweak it and then you are like wow do i feel screwed.


----------



## Paul96NSX (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: R8 orders USA (tradland)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tradland* »_They will prob switch to DSG for both the V-8 and the V-10. Dont forget Audi is in the buisness of selling cars. They will give it the DSG so all the people who have the E-Gear cars can go trade them in and get a DSG model.
Its always been like that never buy a car the first year or 2 they tweak it and then you are like wow do i feel screwed. 
Not sure if Audi will change the type of auto transmission that they use in the R8 ... they will want to keep resale values high and promote the brand image ... not undermine resale values and thus do the same to their brand image ... still seeing as I'm 99% certain to confirm my order for a manual R8 ... my resale figure won't really be affected that much ... if at all ...


----------



## wedouglas (Dec 30, 2006)

I put a pre-order deposit in at my dealership in MI. I was number 4 on the list and they are the biggest Audi dealer in MI. It's an Audi/Porsche dealer and they had some high-end Porsches there (gt3, turbo's etc), and he was pretty confident I'd get one.
All they asked for was a $1000 refundable deposit. If for any reason I don't want it before I put the full order in, I get it back. They said they will start calling people in June/July 07 to let them know.



_Modified by wedouglas at 11:56 AM 12/30/2006_


----------



## AudiMechanic (Nov 28, 2005)

I don't believe that. Some big time dealers out west have a lot of power with their brands, they're owned by names like Penske. Dealers like that will get anything they want.
Isn't Champion Audi/Porsche in Florida all under the same roof? Champion will guaranteed get R8 Allocations.
If a dealer got the RS6, and the new RS4.. they will most likely get the R8.
--------------------------------------
It is true. My dealership is not a stand alone dealership, we do sell other makes on our lot. As lead tech I am dissapointed that for the time being I will not ever get the chance to drive or work on one of these cars eventhough I meet all the criteria (A8/Q7/Master cert and so on) to potentially be an R8 tech.
And its not just me, my dealership is dissapointed as well. After spending the $25k+ in special tools to be an RS6 certified service center and the $10k to be Q7/RS4 certified, were now not qualified to be R8.
I think its BS. Some of the most sucuessful audi dealerships are multiple brand dealerships.


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

*Re: (AudiMechanic)*

My Dad is on the list here in Calgary and he is already #29 so I guess we like our supercars here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (AudiMechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiMechanic* »_I don't believe that. Some big time dealers out west have a lot of power with their brands, they're owned by names like Penske. Dealers like that will get anything they want.

I work/sell at one of the Penske run dealerships here in AZ, Audi North Scottsdale, and we just got confirmation last week that we will be one of the exclusive sales AND service R8 dealerships in the country.
They wanted the R8 badly to have them rolling around with all the Lambos, Bentley's, and Ferrari's in and around Snottsdale. Plus the R8 you can take to the golf course with two full sized bags.
The number we keep hearing for cars we will get this calendar year is 2-3 with 14 people on our list waiting to put deposits.


----------



## evlgreg (Jan 6, 2000)

*Re: R8 orders USA (DBLFRVGNGN)*

Correct me if I'm wrong, but currently there are only DSG transmissions capable of handling the 2.0T, 3.2FSI and the W16 in the Bugatti. I read that due to the design, the hollow shafts and stuff, they have not yet developed a DSG for anything over 280hp other than the almost custom one for the Veyron. 
For the guy complaining about driving a manual transmission in NYC. Here's a thought. move or don't buy the car. I doubt you see many people buying sea kayaks in North Dakota, or ice climbing gear in Florida. You need the right tool for the job and location and if you have to commute in NYC, get a commuter car or take the bus or train, don't spoil our sports car.
My guess is that 190 of the 200 cars sold will go to people that don't actually have to commute to work every day and aren't going to ask how much the payments are since they will be writing a check.


----------



## Pete @ Stratmosphere (Nov 24, 2000)

I think I'm in at my dealer we got the RS 4 from. 6 cars for 2007. -Pete


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: R8 orders USA (sieben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sieben* »_
it will be interesting to see how this pans out... if I understand you, that means that Ohio's #1 Audi dealer, Fred Baker, which also sells Porsches, will not qualify?????? Baker has been the Ohio Audi sales leader for most if not all of the past 10+ years....
hey, aren't you the guy previously from Ohio? Cincy? Dayton?

Yeah i used to live outside of Columbus and worked at Midwestern Auto Group


----------

